# What is this???



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

My butcher found this in the backstraps of my buck. He said it looked to be an injury from at least a year ago the way the meat had grown around it. The hide had a 3 inch circle of hair missing above spine mid body. Nobody I showed it to can figure out what it could possibly be. It has a #30 stamped on 1 end with a small hole in the other end. Sorry for fuzzy pics I can't seem to focus any better.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

sorry i cant help you. i dont have a clue. but its a neat story. thanks for sharing.
sherman


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

What Material would you guess it to be? Going off of those pics it sort of looks like a polymer tip mutch like that in a Thomson center shockwave sabot.... I can't really tell from the pic but I wouldn't be suprised if it is a polymer tip and the deer chewed the sabot/rnd out... But heck I don't know for certain


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

It's a plastic material with clean cut edges.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Looks like a penny sitting next to a piece of blue material.....


----------



## BuckeyeHunter (Nov 5, 2008)

Some sort of plastic wrapped around a wire? He could have jabbed himself on a fence etc.


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

A guy from another hunting website figured it out. Great Job Brock!! Just can't figure out who or why someone would even do something like that


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Got One said:


> A guy from another hunting website figured it out. Great Job Brock!! Just can't figure out who or why someone would even do something like that


It was probably chewing on someones tulips or green beans


----------

